# CC Ecosse RV cycle ( # 2)



## Jane Smart (13 Nov 2009)

Hi everyone 

A new thread for the next CC RV.

Falkland was suggested, but maybe a bit far for the Embra crowd?? 

I don't mind where we go, or what hills we do or don't do, I just want to go out again and soon 

Any day is suitable for me.

Can anyone come up with any more suggestions for a RV and we will take a vote?



*Saturday 28th November 
RV Ride *
meet 11:45-12:15
Park Bistro (next to the Canal towpath, about 1km East of Linlithgow just off the B9080, see map)


----------



## MrRidley (13 Nov 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> A new thread for the next CC RV.
> 
> ...



And the Glasgow crowd (me), what about Linlithgow or Stirling ?


----------



## scook94 (13 Nov 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> And the Glasgow crowd (me), what about Linlithgow or Stirling ?



Stirling would be good, I can ride round my block a few times to get the miles up!


----------



## Jane Smart (13 Nov 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> And the Glasgow crowd (me), what about Linlithgow or Stirling ?



 Sorry the Glasgow crowd too, I could drive to near Stirling then meet up, as I don't know my way round Stirling at all


----------



## JiMBR (13 Nov 2009)

Hope to make this one, so you may not be the only Weedgie bhoyjim


----------



## Wee_G (13 Nov 2009)

Hi folks, Hope you find a good route and have some nice dry weather. Maybe early 2010 my fitness levels would be up there for some of the rides you all go on. 

G


----------



## Brandane (13 Nov 2009)

I'm up for a wee ride-out too; but as with Wee G, I need to do some training first! Or are plodders welcome?? Don't care where it is, as long as it's within about 5 miles of a train station .

Al.


----------



## JiMBR (13 Nov 2009)

Kudos to you if you make the journey Brandane...coming from Ayrshire myself (though living in Glasgow now)....that is a long journey.


----------



## Brandane (14 Nov 2009)

JiMBR said:


> Kudos to you if you make the journey Brandane...coming from Ayrshire myself (though living in Glasgow now)....that is a long journey.



That's why I asked about the train station .


----------



## Jane Smart (16 Nov 2009)

*bump*

Any ideas when and where anyone??


----------



## Telemark (16 Nov 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> *bump*
> 
> Any ideas when and where anyone??



OK, so far we have:
1) Falkland (Pillars of something cafe)
2) Stirling (Corrieries ?)
3) Linlithgow (? any suggestions?)

Did I miss any suggestions? 

*Jane*, as the creator of this thread, *you alone have the power*  to add a poll to it ... I think it's in thread tools (or similar) in the blue bar at the top, if you haven't done this before....

As for "when", we've previously used doodle polls and then picked the day with the most yes votes. But at this time of year it might be best if we keep it flexible and just go for it on the next nice-enough weekend day, at short notice? Now we just need another day like yesterday, it would have been a fine day for a CC Ecosse ride .

Just my 2p

T


----------



## Jane Smart (16 Nov 2009)

Oh the responsibilities of being a topic starter 

Ok I have done a poll, thanks Telemark  but any suggestions are more than welcome. I just started this to get the ball ( or bikes in this instance ) rolling


----------



## Telemark (16 Nov 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Oh the responsibilities of being a topic starter
> 
> Ok I have done a poll, thanks Telemark  but any suggestions are more than welcome. I just started this to get the ball ( or bikes in this instance ) rolling



You are quick Jane, thanks ! I can't wait for the next ride either, come on CC Ecossers, we need your cake stop suggestions (or soup stops! at this time of year)  and votes, so we all have an excuse for another fun day out . 

T


----------



## ACS (16 Nov 2009)

That will be the Pillars of Herclues

Given the first one was in Fife, I would like to see somewhere central used, so the 'westies' can break out.

Stirling appears to be a good option, so that get my vote


----------



## Telemark (16 Nov 2009)

satans budgie said:


> That will be the Pillars of Herclues



Who's "Her clues?" or maybe you mean "Hercules" (sorry couldn't resist) 

Thanks SB, I was in the middle of posting and couldn't remember 100% . I didn't think Jane would just paste what I wrote 

T


----------



## ACS (16 Nov 2009)

Sorry my obscure sense of humour, a clue for her! Very, very bad play on words

OK I’ll get my coat. Feck it raining Bah!


----------



## Telemark (16 Nov 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Sorry my obscure sense of humour, a clue for her! Very, very bad play on words
> 
> OK I’ll get my coat. Feck it raining Bah!



No need for any coats (waterproof or otherwise)...  I wasn't 100% sure if it was intentional or not, but it made perfect sense to me ... and made me laugh out loud.

Anything to keep bumping this thread to the top of the pile 

T


----------



## marooncat (16 Nov 2009)

Depending on when this is I will try and get there... Stirling or Linlithgow would be fine..


----------



## Scoosh (17 Nov 2009)

marooncat said:


> Depending on when this is I will try and get there... Stirling or Linlithgow would be fine..


...but it might be on a Saturday - in the AFTERNOON 









ie f***b**l time


----------



## scook94 (17 Nov 2009)

Weather for this Saturday is looking wet and windy, slightly better on Sunday.


----------



## Scoosh (17 Nov 2009)

I'm quite keen to do a ride this Saturday, 21 Nov - weather dependent. I've had enough of soaking rides for this year, thanks 

Given that it gets dark (and scary  ) fairly early (around 1530), it might be a good move to meet earlier too, say 1130-1200. I appreciate that this could mean less of a lie-in for most of us but hey, we're  - and CCers too 

Linlithgow is not too far from Embra (<30km each way), easy road, easy there-and-back
Stirling is more challenging and might even require a train return 
Falkland would be good too but maybe more difficult to train return

So I don't vote - I'm so decisive


----------



## Jane Smart (17 Nov 2009)

Linlithgow is good for me, not sure of a route by bike to get there, as I have only been in the car so far 

This Saturday is good too


----------



## eldudino (17 Nov 2009)

Can't do this Saturday, it's my little girl's first birthday. I've already had grief because I'm going out on my usual Saturday morning ride from 7.30 to 9.30am!


----------



## marooncat (17 Nov 2009)

scoosh said:


> ..
> 
> ie f***b**l time



But quite often games are postponned due to a waterlogged pitch so a Saturday afternoon might be an option (as long as the downpour leading to the waterlogged pitch has stopped )


----------



## Telemark (17 Nov 2009)

hmmm, the Metoffice seems to think that Saturday might not be too bad and doesn't do Sunday yet, whereas Metcheck predicts a wet & windy Saturday and better but a bit on Sunday.

In my books this means there is a good chance for one of the days to be OK for a ride , but it's to early to say yet.

As everybody has voted for Stirling so far, I thought I'd go with Linlithgow, just to be different .

Fingers crossed for a bit of , otherwise we are doomed to painting/ fillering/ sanding etc again (not necessarily in that order)...

T


----------



## Telemark (17 Nov 2009)

scoosh said:


> Given that it gets dark (and scary  ) fairly early (around 1530), it might be a good move to meet earlier too, say 1130-1200. I appreciate that this could mean less of a lie-in for most of us but hey, we're  - and CCers too


Sunday was OK still to go out to the shops with just a rear light (to be seen) at 4pm, but returning at 4:45pm needed the full Christmas tree set-up. And it'll be dark even earlier next weekend... 20+ minutes less daylight or nearly 4 min/day 

As long as the meeting place is open and serving hot drinks & soup or similar by 11:30-12:00, I don't have a problem with getting up a wee bit earlier . 

Is the "Round the Forth" route towards Stirling any good? I've heard stuff about really bad road surfaces and big mudbaths in places, but that was a year or 2 ago ... I fancy exploring some new roads 

T


----------



## SilentSoulDragon (18 Nov 2009)

Sorry guys won't be able to make one until next year. First lot of exams start next week only problem with the first one is it's an essay to be done in exam conditions and I've got bad handwriting and dyslexia. I excel a practical stuff just the whole reading and writing is bad. 

Any way hope you have fun.


----------



## Scoosh (18 Nov 2009)

eldudino said:


> Can't do this Saturday, it's my little girl's first birthday. I've already had grief because I'm going out on my usual Saturday morning ride from 7.30 to 9.30am!


So suggesting she comes with her Daddy wouldn't go down too well, then  ?



Hope she - and you all - have a *VERY HAPPY*


----------



## eldudino (18 Nov 2009)

scoosh said:


> So suggesting she comes with her Daddy wouldn't go down too well, then  ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hope she - and you all - have a *VERY HAPPY*



Cheers Scoosh. Suggestions of a trailer/seat haven't been too well received, I'm determined to get something sorted for the coming summer though. I've really had to 'discuss' hard to get permission to go out on Saturday morning already, even forgoing my usual tea-stop at the Allanwater Cafe (not far from Corrieri's). I hope people can't do it this weekend, I'd have been straight down there - any excuse for one of their calzone pizza's! Having said that, someone's going on to pastures new from our office so we're going to lunch there on Friday and I think one trip per week is sufficient.


----------



## Scoosh (18 Nov 2009)

Telemark said:


> Sunday was OK still to go out to the shops with just a rear light (to be seen) at 4pm, but returning at 4:45pm needed the full Christmas tree set-up. And it'll be dark even earlier next weekend... 20+ minutes less daylight or nearly 4 min/day
> 
> As long as the meeting place is open and serving hot drinks & soup or similar by 11:30-12:00, I don't have a problem with getting up a wee bit earlier .
> 
> ...


I guess that, as long as we have a reasonably bright  day, there should be enough light to see to get back by about 1600.

"Round the Forth Route" (as done by Seamab, Scoosh, Hobgoblin and young Heather Hobgoblin in Aug/Sep ??) is fine and a nice enough route - if you can find it . We 'explored alternative routes' a couple of times, some of which I have resolved but still got 'lost' going to Linlithgow . Personally, I reckon it is better to keep to the road to Liligow and pick up the NCN 75 after that. The route only goes as far as the Kincardine Bridge before turniing back to the FRB, so not all the way to Stirling. However, it's not much further to Stirling and, if it's getting a bit dark - well, just 'put the hammer down' .

I'm happy to do Stirling or Linlithgow - where I would well recommend the Park Bistro, about 1km East of Linlithgow just off the B9080, well signposted from all directions too. Bike friendly (about 8 bike stands), good cake, coffee etc and I'm pretty sure they'll do soup'n'aroll too. Can get busy though, so need to be there before the lunchtime rush .


----------



## Seamab (18 Nov 2009)

I can't make Sat or Sun this coming weekend


----------



## Scoosh (18 Nov 2009)

Seamab said:


> I can't make Sat or Sun this coming weekend


----------



## lazyfatgit (18 Nov 2009)

Have fun! hope the weathers kind. looking forward to the January one.


----------



## Scoosh (18 Nov 2009)

lazyfatgit said:


> Have fun! hope the weathers kind. looking forward to the January one.


If I didn't know you better, I could be tempted to think you were rubbing it in ....  .....




... but saying you are "looking forward" to the January one - well, that means you must really be missing our rain, cold, winds etc etc 

Expected to see you at the top of the CC Ecosse Team list, though ... with all that daylight, warmth, flies, wallabies, pub stops etc etc ....


----------



## scook94 (18 Nov 2009)

If (weather permitting) I come along on Saturday I'd prefer Linlithgow too as it would give me a ready made ride there and back. Taking a loop round Stirling to get to Corrieri's doesn't seem to have the same appeal.


----------



## lazyfatgit (18 Nov 2009)

scoosh said:


> If I didn't know you better, I could be tempted to think you were rubbing it in ....  .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm looking forward to meeting some new friends, as well as reaquainting with some old... not sure about the weather tho

unfotunately i'm living up to my monicker. too many long days and some entertaining in the evenings. i promise to try harder this weekend, but i've been invited to a flitting to help, and some fence posts to put in on Sun. (all accompanied by an esky of beer)


----------



## Telemark (18 Nov 2009)

can't make Saturday now ... some friends are coming to Edinburgh, and would like to visit us, so I am afraid we'll be eating home-made cake instead of Corrieri's.

Might be able to make Sunday, but the forecast needs to improve a bit ... currently it doesn't look so good for either day. Or else there is always next weekend, nobody said we HAD to do the RV2 ride this weekend  .

Maybe it's the mention of St*rl**g that makes the weather go funny ... it seems to have happened a couple of times before .

T


----------



## Scoosh (18 Nov 2009)

scook94 said:


> If (weather permitting) I come along on Saturday I'd prefer Linlithgow too as it would give me a ready made ride there and back. Taking a loop round Stirling to get to Corrieri's doesn't seem to have the same appeal.


Yeah .... BUT there is an (unwritten) assumption that you will do at least 50-60km  before you end up at Corrieri's . After all, you have to 'qualify' for your foody goodies at Corrieri's , yes ??? 

... and "a loop" could be very big too - over Kincardine Bridge/FRB ?


----------



## Scoosh (18 Nov 2009)

Telemark said:


> can't make Saturday now ... some friends are coming to Edinburgh, and would like to visit us, so I am afraid we'll be eating home-made cake instead of Corrieri's.    ... but the rugby doesn't start till 1715
> 
> Might be able to make Sunday, but the forecast needs to improve a bit ... currently it doesn't look so good for either day.   Or else there is always next weekend , nobody said we HAD to do the RV2 ride this weekend .
> 
> ...


I think any further mention of rides being 'doomed' by weather, Seamab, Scoosh, Stirling _et al_ should be treated with great caution . We are in danger of killing these rides 




It wisnae me


----------



## Telemark (18 Nov 2009)

scoosh said:


> I think any further mention of rides being 'doomed' by weather, Seamab, Scoosh, Stirling _et al_ should be treated with great caution . We are in danger of killing these rides
> 
> It wisnae me




 Do you think WE (or rather you and Seamab ;-) are that powerful?  ... we should sell you/rent you out to dry places then , thereby making the return and having lots of spare £££ for getting new go-faster bikes for the rest of us. Hmmm where is my waterproof coat ...


It's only Wednesday today, and often these low pressure systems don't follow the predictions being made about them. But then again it is the middle of November, the season of storms has begun ... we can't really complain after the last few weekends.

Fingers crossed 

T


----------



## Telemark (18 Nov 2009)

scoosh said:


> "Round the Forth Route" (as done by Seamab, Scoosh, Hobgoblin and young Heather Hobgoblin in Aug/Sep ??) is fine and a nice enough route - if you can find it . We 'explored alternative routes' a couple of times, some of which I have resolved but still got 'lost' going to Linlithgow . Personally, I reckon it is better to keep to the road to Liligow and pick up the NCN 75 after that. The route only goes as far as the Kincardine Bridge before turniing back to the FRB, so not all the way to Stirling. However, it's not much further to Stirling and, if it's getting a bit dark - well, just 'put the hammer down' .



 I tried to trace it on Bikemap just now (using Open Cycle Map as a background, as that doesn't work at high resolution properly), for looking at and also to see how far it is from Edinburgh...
WIth some slight modifications (bits I already KNOW I don't like) it's 86.5k (that's 53.7 M for the "imperialists") to where I think Corrieri's is approx....
now off to look at it with the satellite/hybrid view on  and get all excited about cycling it some time soon . 

T


----------



## Jane Smart (19 Nov 2009)

Is it because I am new to cycling that the weather just doesn't bother me? Or is it that I am completely mad 

( ok for those that have met me please don't answer that one )

I don't know Stirling at all, so if we are going there, perhaps I could meet some riders closer? If it is Linlithgow, I still don't know the area, so again I would need to meet someone en-route please.


----------



## JiMBR (19 Nov 2009)

I'm in the same boat as Jane...I'm not familiar with those areas.

In fact, I'm only familiar with cycling around Glasgow  so any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## Jane Smart (19 Nov 2009)

Jim, I am still only discovering the roads in Fife by bike, as I have driven them all my adult life


----------



## MrRidley (19 Nov 2009)

I think we can safely rule out this sat for the meet, unless we want a soaking of Scoosh proportions .


----------



## Telemark (19 Nov 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> I think we can safely rule out this sat for the meet, unless we want a soaking of Scoosh proportions .




Sunday looks quite dry now but a headwind for 50+ miles to Stirling from this end . I suppose it would be "plain sailing" for the Westies ...

hmmm there is always the option of taking the train towards Stirling and cycling back ... I haven't given up on this one yet, but sadly it looks like work may get in the way this weekend yet again 

T


----------



## Jane Smart (20 Nov 2009)

Went out in the car today for a wee recce to Linlithgow, think I found a quieter road than that awful road to Bo'Ness from the FRB


----------



## Scoosh (20 Nov 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Went out in the car today for a wee recce to Linlithgow, think I found a quieter road than that awful road to Bo'Ness from the FRB


If I were going from FRB to Liligow, my preferred route would be to Dalmeny, Main Street West, Standingstane Road, down the hill , Right at T junction, to Kirkliston, B 9080 to Liligow. Simples 

Alternative would be (from SQ) Stuart Terrace, Hopetoun Road, Society Road, through Hopetoun Estate, Abercorn, straight over A 904, continue to B 9080 and turn Right.

B 9080 is a good, direct road to Liligow and wide enough not to be awkward for bikes. It's used by PfS - in fact both of the above routes (in reverse) have been used by PfS in the last couple of years.


----------



## Jane Smart (20 Nov 2009)

Starting at SQ suits me, as I would be cycling across the FRB so that is better for me


----------



## scook94 (20 Nov 2009)

Have fun folks, I shan't be there tomorrow.


----------



## JiMBR (20 Nov 2009)

Has anything been decided?

I was due to be laying a lot of laminate flooring tomorrow, but I have 'postponed' it 


I should be free on Sunday too.


----------



## Jane Smart (20 Nov 2009)

Is this on tomorrow then? I can manage tomorrow or Sunday but would need to know quite soon


----------



## SilentSoulDragon (20 Nov 2009)

Hope the heavy rain holds off for you guys.


----------



## Jane Smart (21 Nov 2009)

Looks like it is not on today, so I think I am going to head out on another wee ride ( well 40 miles I believe )

I can do tomorrow if anyone is up for it, if I am still able after todays ride


----------



## Jane Smart (22 Nov 2009)

bump to try and get something organised soon


----------



## JiMBR (22 Nov 2009)

Yep...would like to meet you nutters...erm, I mean you nice people


----------



## scook94 (22 Nov 2009)

At the moment the forecast for next weekend looks decent...


----------



## Telemark (22 Nov 2009)

scook94 said:
 

> At the moment the forecast for next weekend looks decent...



 fingers crossed! 

Sorry I couldn't make it this weekend . Our flat is now very tidy due to friends visiting yesterday, and there is a small bit of treacle tart left ... Today we had to do an emergency repair to the allotment shed after discovering dampness inside, due to perished roofing felt. At least I got 15k of cycling in, there and back . Surprisingly there were many cyclists out and about, despite the showers and blustery wind.

I'm still well below my November target on Cyclogs, not pulling my weight for CC Ecosse .

T


----------



## Jane Smart (22 Nov 2009)

So next weekend then??

Hope so, I am free both on Saturday and Sunday.

I had a good weekend I managed 75 miles in total :-)


----------



## HonestMan1910 (22 Nov 2009)

> I'm still well below my November target on Cyclogs, not pulling my weight for CC Ecosse .



Me too, hope all goes well at ERI on Tuesday and I can get back on the bike before the end of the month.


----------



## ACS (22 Nov 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> So next weekend then??
> 
> Hope so, I am free both on Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> I had a good weekend I managed 75 miles in total :-)



Come on Jane

Place:
Date:
Time:

Cyclists are notorious for not making a decisions, go on take a chance, grab the opportunity and lets meet for tea and medals.


----------



## Telemark (22 Nov 2009)

yes, come on Jane! It's your thread after all!





HonestMan1910 said:


> Me too, hope all goes well at ERI on Tuesday and I can get back on the bike before the end of the month.


Hope you are better soon HonestMan! 

T


----------



## Jane Smart (22 Nov 2009)

Oh gosh, you want ME to make a decision?

Ok how about Linlithgow? That is reachable for me on the bike, not sure how many miles, but it would be a first me cycling over the FRB 

What day next weekend suits the best? I can do both Saturday or Sunday, so lets go with the majority?


----------



## ACS (22 Nov 2009)

Place: Linlithgow - Excellent (anyone suggest local cafe, pub?)

Date: 

Time: I will help with this 11:45 - 12:15 (Objections please, ASAP)

Pick a date JS or you better bring for sufficent money because it will 'cake for all'  

Who is in?


----------



## Jane Smart (22 Nov 2009)

SB thanks for saying the time.

Shall we say Saturday? 

I'm in


----------



## Telemark (22 Nov 2009)

A provisional "yes" from me, nothing booked for next weekend yet, fingers crossed work  doesn't get in the way again. 

Here is a recommendation for a RV place from earlier in the thread:


scoosh said:


> .... Linlithgow - where I would well recommend the Park Bistro, about 1km East of Linlithgow just off the B9080, well signposted from all directions too. Bike friendly (about 8 bike stands), good cake, coffee etc and I'm pretty sure they'll do soup'n'aroll too. Can get busy though, so need to be there before the lunchtime rush .



Is that the one right next to the Canal towpath, only a few years old? 

T


----------



## HonestMan1910 (22 Nov 2009)

> Is that the one right next to the Canal towpath, only a few years old?



That's the one.

If I'm up to it, i'll be there with bike and try a gentle few miles along the canal.


----------



## Jane Smart (23 Nov 2009)

So far we have 

SB

Telemark ( hopefully )

Honestman 

Jane Smart


----------



## HJ (23 Nov 2009)

Maybe...


----------



## MrRidley (23 Nov 2009)

Me too.


----------



## Jane Smart (23 Nov 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> So far we have
> 
> SB
> 
> ...


----------



## MrRidley (23 Nov 2009)

Jane Smart said:


>



That's if i can find the meet point, or if someone wishes to tell me where it is


----------



## Scoosh (23 Nov 2009)

Saturday am is ..... 


....... looking good 


BJ, it's here, so, if you take the train to Liligow, it's a 5 min ride, coffee/cake, 5 mins back to station ........ simples 

My plan is to get a decent distance in before the meet, have cake etc, then leave by 1315, to get back home for 1420, shower and then watch Scotland v Argentina rugby on the box .

Now, if it were to be sunny, little wind ....


AND ......


...Scotland were to win .... what a perfect day


----------



## scook94 (24 Nov 2009)

Is it possible to cycle along the canal from Falkirk?


----------



## kfinlay (24 Nov 2009)

I'm a maybe as still need to take the chance to complete a couple of routes before the end of the year. So far Saturday this week looks a bit wet  but I can get out on Thursday and Friday as they look like they mainly be dry. Didn't get out last week at all due to fatigue - 3 jobs, cycling, weight training taking their toll so took the chance for a good rest.


----------



## JiMBR (24 Nov 2009)

Looks like NCR 754 goes from Glasgow to Linlithgow (and onto Edinburgh)...hmm, interesting.


----------



## lazyfatgit (24 Nov 2009)

scook94 said:


> Is it possible to cycle along the canal from Falkirk?



yes, its an easy ride on the canal path. ive done it several times. i wouldn't do it without mudguards though if its been at all damp.


----------



## Scoosh (24 Nov 2009)

lazyfatgit said:


> yes, its an easy ride on the canal path. ive done it several times. i wouldn't do it without mudguards though if its been at all damp.


The canal towpath is OK for a gentle doddle and it needs to be at that slow rate because it's a shared use path and there are usually lots of folk walking their dugs, children learning to cycle, etc etc. If you want to get some distance and/or speed, take the road.

If you have done the PfS, just follow that route to/out of Liligow and it'll take you to the turn-off for the Park bistro.


----------



## ACS (24 Nov 2009)

Now relagated to a maybe........sorry all, social /domestic interference from the south west. (mother is bringing her broomstick up for a service)


----------



## kfinlay (24 Nov 2009)

If I can make it I'll be going FRB, SQ, Kirkliston then out on the B9080 thryu Winchburgh and onto Linlithgow. If I meet anyone on the road I'll always have a wee chat and intro myself so don't be shy


----------



## Jane Smart (24 Nov 2009)

kfinlay said:


> If I can make it I'll be going FRB, SQ, Kirkliston then out on the B9080 thryu Winchburgh and onto Linlithgow. If I meet anyone on the road I'll always have a wee chat and intro myself so don't be shy




I am going the same route, from Dunfermline, Inverkeithing, FRB etc., etc., if you want to meet en route just give me a shout if you can make it


----------



## kfinlay (24 Nov 2009)

Certainly Janey, I've got a decent ride with a mate on Friday and it depends on that and how I feel on Saturday due to being run down a bit. Also with being a bit low on reserves I don't want to get soaked as that will knacker me for the coming weeks. Will post on Friday so you know in advance


----------



## JiMBR (24 Nov 2009)

I might be able to make it, although I have acres of flooring to lay. 
(I might just need to 'mislay' my saw).

I'm not sure of routes etc and I don't want to just get the train to Linlithgow and cycle for 5 mins.

I'll take a look at my options during the rest of the week and let you know by Friday night if I'll be there.


----------



## MrRidley (24 Nov 2009)

Jim, if the weather's half decent i'm planning to ride out to L'gow, i know the route so if you wish to join me you can let me know.


----------



## JiMBR (24 Nov 2009)

Nice one bhoyjim....I'll let you know.


----------



## scook94 (24 Nov 2009)

I should be there...


----------



## HJ (24 Nov 2009)

scook94 said:


> Is it possible to cycle along the canal from Falkirk?



Yes, but if you follow the canal you have to walk through the tunnel...


----------



## HonestMan1910 (25 Nov 2009)

> Yes, but if you follow the canal you have to walk through the tunnel...



You can cycle through it, very claustrophobic !

Jane S, what time will you be coming through Winchburgh, I can tag on to you and go to the Park Bistro that way.


----------



## Jane Smart (25 Nov 2009)

HonestMan1910 said:


> You can cycle through it, very claustrophobic !
> 
> Jane S, what time will you be coming through Winchburgh, I can tag on to you and go to the Park Bistro that way.



Hmmmm not sure, have never cycled that route before, I wonder maybe it would take 45 minutes or so from that McDonalds? So the MacDonalds at the FRB at 11am? Maybe 11.45am at Winchburgh? Does that sound realistic?


----------



## HonestMan1910 (25 Nov 2009)

From McD's to here usually takes me around 25mins.

I can always wait at the bottom of the road next to the church and catch on your wheel when you zoom past !


----------



## Telemark (25 Nov 2009)

You lot have been busy over the last couple of days, pages & pages to catch up on .

Really looking forward to this, the forecast looks dry for the next few days including the weekend, it may be a bit breezy through .

Might see some of you on the way, if the Milnathort ride is anything to go by - it seems you can't hide from CC Ecosse once you're "marked" 

T


----------



## Scoosh (25 Nov 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Hmmmm not sure, have never cycled that route before, I wonder maybe it would take 45 minutes or so from that McDonalds? So the MacDonalds at the FRB at 11am? Maybe 11.45am at Winchburgh? Does that sound realistic?


Jane, I'd recommend starting at Dalmeny/Sth Q'ferry station, parking in their large car park. From there, it's much easier/safer on to the Kirkliston - Winchburgh etc road.
[south along the yellow (unclass) road, past church, right, follow to Carlowrie Cottages, right - and you're straight to Kirkliston]


----------



## JiMBR (25 Nov 2009)

Looks like I'll be there on Saturday...the DIY can wait. 

Looking forward to it!


(I've dropped you a PM bhoyjim).


----------



## kfinlay (25 Nov 2009)

sorry but SWMBO has got me booked to go Christmas shopping in Perth on Saturday. Will have to wait till the next one, have a good one guys (and gals )


----------



## Jane Smart (25 Nov 2009)

Scoosh, I don't drive in Edinburgh ( or near it sorry ) so will just have to cycle from the house and make my way there from here 

Thanks for the advice though


----------



## HJ (25 Nov 2009)

Wow, a month ago you wouldn't cycle on the road Jane, now you don't want to drive on it! Way to go....


----------



## Jane Smart (26 Nov 2009)

HJ said:


> Wow, a month ago you wouldn't cycle on the road Jane, now you don't want to drive on it! Way to go....



Changed days HJ eh??

I am pretty sure ( she says ) Scoosh, that the route I am taking over the FRB and then turning left on a B road not far past MacDonalds, will bring me on the same road you are talking about from Dalmeny Station. 

Time will tell, I have your mobile number so if I get lost, I will phone you


----------



## HJ (26 Nov 2009)

I am very impressed Jane, you are an inspiration to us all


----------



## Telemark (26 Nov 2009)

just gone back a few pages to dig out all the details ... 

*Saturday 28th November *
*RV Ride *
meet 11:45-12:15
Park Bistro (next to the Canal towpath, about 1km East of Linlithgow just off the B9080, see map)

Jane, would you mind editing your original post (Page 1) and adding the details, so everybody can find it easily? Many thanks!
Only 2 nights to sleep ... 

T


----------



## Jane Smart (27 Nov 2009)

done T


----------



## Seamab (27 Nov 2009)

I'll have to miss out on this one again due to family commitments. 

I hope the weather stays OK for you all.

It's been such a miserable spell of weather. That and busy weekends means it's over 2 weeks now since i was last out on the bike


----------



## Jane Smart (27 Nov 2009)

Seamab said:


> I'll have to miss out on this one again due to family commitments.
> 
> I hope the weather stays OK for you all.
> 
> It's been such a miserable spell of weather. That and busy weekends means it's over 2 weeks now since i was last out on the bike



Sorry to hear that Seamab.

Oh I was in Dollar last Saturday with dunfermline cycle club, they do a cafe run every Saturday there from dunfermline


----------



## Scoosh (27 Nov 2009)

Right Folks, I did a quick check run to the Park today and took the precaution of booking a table for 12, from 1145 (under the CycleChat name, of course).  They can do that but will need the table from 1345, so we'll need to sook oor soop/ scoff oor cake in 2 hrs. Can this be done ? 

It was a lovely sunny run today, into the wind on the way there (avg sp 21.98kph) and with the wind on the way back - avg sp 29.89 . If I had known it was that close, I'd have pushed it a bit 

So we'll see youse all ramorra - and those who are unable to make it - we'll have a bite/slice of cake for you


----------



## Jane Smart (27 Nov 2009)

Scooshy you are a darling thanks for doing that 

Ooooh I am looking forward to tomorrow I got my CC jersey today, so I will wear it with pride


----------



## JiMBR (27 Nov 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Scooshy you are a darling thanks for doing that
> 
> Ooooh I am looking forward to tomorrow I got my CC jersey today, so I will wear it with pride



Jealous....I'm not talking to you tomorrow!


----------



## Jane Smart (27 Nov 2009)

Did someone say something?


----------



## MrRidley (27 Nov 2009)

I hope to be there, and to celebrate the passing of my 5000th mile today i may allow myself a slice of cake


----------



## JiMBR (27 Nov 2009)

Tell you what....

As a mark of respect to you, I may sacrifice myself and have a slice of cake in your honour.


----------



## JiMBR (27 Nov 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Did someone say something?




Don't make me use capital letters!


----------



## Telemark (27 Nov 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Sorry to hear that Seamab.
> 
> Oh I was in Dollar last Saturday with *dunfermline cycle club*, they do a cafe run every Saturday there from dunfermline



A club ride! Whatever next? TdF?  

T


----------



## Scoosh (27 Nov 2009)

JiMBR said:


> Jealous....I'm not talking to you tomorrow!


What ? ... because I'm the Favourite ?


----------



## Telemark (27 Nov 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> I hope to be there, and to celebrate the passing of my 5000th mile today i may allow myself a slice of cake



That's a SERIOUS amount of miles 
I just passed my 1000th mile of the year last Sunday (1000.91 M )

T


----------



## scook94 (27 Nov 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Scooshy you are a darling thanks for doing that
> 
> Ooooh I am looking forward to tomorrow I got my CC jersey today, so I will wear it with pride



Got my stuff too, can't decide whether I should turn up tomorrow in full CC gear or my new Rapha stuff.... Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Telemark (27 Nov 2009)

So who is going to Linlithgow tomorrow?

Jane
Scoosh
HonestMan
Scook
Bhoyjim
JiMBR
HJ
Telemark

Who are the other 4 Scoosh? Are Mrs Scoosh & the juniors coming along?

Looking forward 

T


----------



## Scoosh (27 Nov 2009)

Telemark said:


> So who is going to Linlithgow tomorrow?
> 
> Jane
> Scoosh
> ...


   - NO chance/danger !

No, this morning kfinlay was still a probable, so I allowed room for 1 more .... and the guy at the Bistro said it is better to go for 12, as it is easier to take away chairs/places than to add them.

HLaB might be along ... if he doesn't get up in time for the club run 

See you all tomorrow


----------



## Telemark (27 Nov 2009)

scoosh said:


> - NO chance/danger !
> 
> No, this morning *kfinlay was still a probable*, so I allowed room for 1 more .... and the guy at the Bistro said it is better to go for 12, as it is easier to take away chairs/places than to add them.
> 
> ...



yay! Come along guys, I am sure there is plenty of cake for all , especially after Scoosh pre-warned the cafe .

Are you sure you can't convince Mrs Scoosh? (no ulterior motive of wanting to ask for a wee test on her "Spesh", honest )

It looks like a day for warm gloves & extra layers but there is hope for some winter  too ...
T


----------



## Jane Smart (28 Nov 2009)

Morning all, well the morning so far looks perfect for a nice wee cycle albeit  Really looking forward to seeing you all 

One problem, I have, having only just started to cycle is I have no idea where to get on the FRB on the bike from Fife. Yes I have driven it more times than I care to remember, but cycle no 

Hopefully someone will kindly answer this BEFORE I set off or I could end upon the FRB road itself, instead of the cycle path, on my bike 

Do I cycle ( on the road ) past the Park and ride? Does the cycle path lead on from there? Sorry it may become obvious when I get there, but I have never noticed before 

I take it when I get to the South side, I go under the tunnel to the other side to get to the MacDonalds?

Thanks in advance


----------



## User6179 (28 Nov 2009)

B981 and go under FRB and up the stairs on east side as west cycle lane is usually shut.


----------



## Jane Smart (28 Nov 2009)

Eddy said:


> B981 and go under FRB and up the stairs on east side as west cycle lane is usually shut.



Thank you


----------



## Telemark (28 Nov 2009)

Jane,

the route is quite well signposted from the B891, it might even go onto the pavement in places (can't remember if it does on the way south, it definitely does on the way north). As Eddy says, the cycle path on the W side of the FRB is hardly ever open. Have fun!

T

P.S. Your signature is out of date - didn't you say you did 50 miles recently?


----------



## Jane Smart (28 Nov 2009)

Tele, the fog here in Fife, is absolutely dreadful, I am still going along, but for this time and this time only, may drive ( just maybe to Inverkeithing or just over the FRB) and cycle the rest of the way. No point in putting myself in danger, just so I can say " I did it" I have lights on my bike, but they are not strong enough for this fog, I can't even see to the end of my garden ( and my garden is not that big )

The roads are very icy too 

Ooops yes, I must change my signature


----------



## Telemark (28 Nov 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Tele, the fog here in Fife, is absolutely dreadful, I am still going along, but for this time and this time only, may drive ( just maybe to Inverkeithing or just over the FRB) and cycle the rest of the way. No point in putting myself in danger, just so I can say " I did it" I have lights on my bike, but they are not strong enough for this fog, I can't even see to the end of my garden ( and my garden is not that big )
> 
> The roads are very icy too
> 
> Ooops yes, I must change my signature




 no fog here, and the temperature has just turned positive an hour or so ago ... agree it's better to be careful with ice fog etc ... I won't be setting any speed records .

You might find that the fog is gone once you have crossed the FRB, fingers crossed!

As Scoosh said somewhere on this thread, the car park at Dalmeny station is very convenient and you are more of less on the quiet roads from there ... take care!

T


----------



## lazyfatgit (28 Nov 2009)

Have fun guys.

Jane, i'm home in 3 weeks and you're painting rather a bleak picture


----------



## HonestMan1910 (28 Nov 2009)

Weather still not too great and due to this and medical advice, my good lady, I will not be attending today


----------



## Jane Smart (28 Nov 2009)

lazyfatgit said:


> Have fun guys.
> 
> Jane, i'm home in 3 weeks and you're painting rather a bleak picture



It is ok it was a beautiful sunny day, shorts and short sleeves, no sign of gloves or skull caps and over shoes anywhere ( where is the lie smillie  )

See you on the next ride out then 

Honestman, sorry you are not feeling good, get well soon.

Thanks to everyone that came along, I had a lovely cycle there and back even on busy main roads ( well for me they were busy  ) busses and lorries etc., 

Really looking forward to the next one.

Thanks to "Scooshy"  for booking it, well thought out our man


----------



## Telemark (28 Nov 2009)

A report of sorts ...

It was reasonably bright when we set off from Edinburgh this morning, a sort of hazy sunshine, but we knew from Jane's earlier post here that we might hit the fog at some point. The temperature had only just climbed to +0.9C but it seemed quite pleasant with a complete lack of wind, until we got some speed up ... my hands were rather cold for the first half of the ride both ways, so may need to investigate even better gloves .

We could see the fog out over the Forth when we got to Silverknowes, and then dived into it soon after... quite surreal to have a very limited field of vision on roads where you normally get very good views. We spotted a buzzard on a chimney and a flock of geese in a field, and then it started closing in properly. My glasses caught the fog droplets very effectively, and I had to stop several times to wipe them clear . 

A roadie came past us at some point and commented how fantastic our lights were (Di Notte ), I was quite glad of them as drivers really can't miss those! There were also puddles with ice and in one place a slushy patch on the road ...

We ambled past Niddry Castle and between the bings which were all invisible today, and along wee roads with hardly any traffic, climbing gradually and barely noticeably. This meant that there was a long descent down to Kingscavil, which HJ enjoyed more than I did (testing brakes a few times just to keep the speed down  as it was rather wet and quite steep in places). This would be good fun on a clear & dry day, as it's more or less straight and you could get a good speed up... 
Scoosh later said that he met a guy who goes up that hill 5 times in a row for training purposes .

Soon after we met up with the CC Ecossers at the Park Bistro  near Linlithgow, where we had converged from all over central Scotland, 3 from Edinburgh (Scoosh, HJ & I), 2 from Glasgow (Bhoyjim & JiMBR - welcome Jim#2 ), 1 each from Fife (Jane wearing her brandnew CC jersey) & Stirling (Scook), for our 2nd rendezvous ride of the year. 

The great thing about these rides for the colder seasons is that the whippets don't have to hang around & get cold while waiting for the slower riders (me) to catch up, and you can combine cycling/trains etc. to keep within your abilities. Food & cycle-chatting was excellent as usual. 

On the way back, Jane, HJ and I teamed up and rode together as far as Winchburgh, where we parted company . The fog never lifted, and the temperature at Edinburgh never went above 2.3C, it was my furthest ride in what most sane people would call not-so-nice conditions for cycling .

The pot of tea back home was just what we needed .

T


----------



## scook94 (28 Nov 2009)

Made it home safe and sound even though the fog was getting thicker and thicker, was sending praises to the great lord of lighting that is Dinotte! Got home in time to see the second half of the rugby but fell asleep before it ended!!

An excellent choice of venue, lunch was delicious. 

I look forward to seeing where Jane decides to hold the next one!


----------



## JiMBR (28 Nov 2009)

Thanks to all for a great time...it was good to put names to faces (though I don't remember many 'real' names, apart from the easy ones) 

The food and company were excellent.

Special thanks to bhoyjim....one of us knew where we were going and it wasn't me.
(hope I didn't slow you down too much m8)


----------



## Jane Smart (28 Nov 2009)

Telemark an excellent write up of your ride out today. 

Did you get home in time for the rugby? I hope so  Oh you are so lucky seeing those geese in the field, I would love to have seen them. I have only been lucky enough once to see that, but maybe now I started cycling ( I said to one friend "now I am a cyclist" but my husband laughed at me, so I no longer say that ) I may see some.

Once again, great to see old friends and new.

Jim, you did speak to me  ( how much am I due you to keep quiet?  )

See you all soon.

From a very foggy Dunfermline

Jane


----------



## JiMBR (28 Nov 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Jim, you did speak to me  ( how much am I due you to keep quiet?  )




Yes...I thought it would be rude not to. 

and don't worry....I will keep your little secret to myself.


----------



## Jane Smart (28 Nov 2009)

JiMBR said:


> Yes...I thought it would be rude not to.
> 
> and don't worry....I will keep your little secret to myself.



You are such a gentleman thank you


----------



## Mange-tout (28 Nov 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Oh you are so lucky seeing those geese in the field, I would love to have seen them. I have only been lucky enough once to see that............
> Jane



Hi Jane, there were plenty of geese at Vane Farm today - more than I've ever seen. The fog was terrible heading out of Dunfermline until I got half way to Kinross - needless to say I wasn't on the bike today! I was jealous of you out on your bike but the views from the cafe today, and the geese were great .

I think you'd have to slow your cycling down a bit to see the wildlife . My excuse for going so slow is I'm always on the lookout for injured creatures to rescue . Did I mention I once rescued a dehydrated lamb and gave it the last of my water . I'm sure I have!

Sounds like it was another good day and I'll make sure I get the day off for the next RV.


----------



## Mange-tout (28 Nov 2009)

And sorry Jane, never thought to tell you how to get onto the FRB!! Doh!


----------



## MrRidley (28 Nov 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> It is ok it was a beautiful sunny day, shorts and short sleeves, no sign of gloves or skull caps and over shoes anywhere ( where is the lie smillie  )
> 
> See you on the next ride out then
> 
> ...



Yes another great CC Ecosse meet, it was good to put new names to old faces...oops, that should be old names to new faces  here's to the next one.


----------



## MrRidley (28 Nov 2009)

JiMBR said:


> Thanks to all for a great time...it was good to put names to faces (though I don't remember many 'real' names, apart from the easy ones)
> 
> The food and company were excellent.
> 
> ...



No you did'nt, it was a good run though, i think i've just about thawed out now.


----------



## Telemark (28 Nov 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> No you did'nt, it was a good run though, i think i've just about thawed out now.



 
Did you two cycle all the way back to Glasgow? 
My hands are still feeling a bit tingly despite having warmed up eventually during the ride home.

T


----------



## MrRidley (28 Nov 2009)

Telemark said:


> Did you two cycle all the way back to Glasgow?
> My hands are still feeling a bit tingly despite having warmed up eventually during the ride home.
> 
> T



Afraid not, we chickened out and got the train  . ps

sorry for spelling, i've had a drink or 5


----------



## ACS (28 Nov 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Afraid not, we chickened out and got the train  . ps
> 
> sorry for spelling, i've had a drink or 5



Jim 

You off the wagon or just running along side it for this evening?


----------



## MrRidley (28 Nov 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Jim
> 
> You off the wagon or just running along side it for this evening?



Sometimes needs must SB, those times are tonight.


----------



## ACS (28 Nov 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Sometimes needs must SB, those times are tonight.


Cosy under the wagon, glad you could join me.


----------



## Scoosh (28 Nov 2009)

Not a very nice day for riding, really. 

I heard some geese honking in a field (which is pretty flat ) but I couldn't see them through the mist.

The top section of my glasses was catching the water droplets too, so I took the glasses off and put up with the wind in my eyes  - not too bad, as I wasn't really going fast enough, with too much 'icy slush' around to risk going quickly.

Left the RV promptly and hammered it back home to watch the rugby. What a waste of time 

Thanks to all who ventured out and for the cyclechat at the Bistro.


----------



## MrRidley (28 Nov 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Cosy under the wagon, glad you could join me.


----------



## Telemark (28 Nov 2009)

More wild life spotting - on the way back I saw 3 roe deer grazing in the field where the geese had been earlier, must be very tasty grass there  ...

T


----------



## HJ (28 Nov 2009)

Just as well I didn't rush back to see the start of the rugby, there were occasional instances of good play in the 3/4 of the match which I did see, but nothing outstanding (unlike last week). Good to get out and meet a few CCers, no matter what the weather...


----------



## Jane Smart (29 Nov 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Yes another great CC Ecosse meet, it was good to put new names to old faces...oops, that should be old names to new faces  here's to the next one.



Do you want a slap??


----------



## Jane Smart (29 Nov 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Afraid not, we chickened out and got the train  . ps
> 
> sorry for spelling, i've had a drink or 5



You very nearly had me impressed  and you wimped out


----------



## Telemark (29 Nov 2009)

Listening to the wind howling outside and the rain against the window this morning while tucked up in bed, I was very happy that we did our ride yesterday .
It would have been much more of a challenge today. 

T


----------



## Jane Smart (29 Nov 2009)

Telemark said:


> Listening to the wind howling outside and the rain against the window this morning while tucked up in bed, I was very happy that we did our ride yesterday .
> It would have been much more of a challenge today.
> 
> T



I was just thinking the same thing myself

Contrast for me today, I am off to Knockhill now in my TVR to see pals thrashing their cars round the track! Talk about one extreme to the other!

Anyway, next CC ride out? Who is going to organise it? Where and when?


----------



## Seamab (30 Nov 2009)

Glad to hear you all made it there and back safely.

I would have wimped out had i been able to go as the fog from Dollar to the Kincardine Br was a real pea souper - and i don't have any lights.

You lot are mad keen.


----------



## JiMBR (30 Nov 2009)

Seamab said:


> You lot are mad keen.



and some of us are just mad
(looks in Jane's no particular direction)


----------



## Jane Smart (30 Nov 2009)

JiMBR said:


> and some of us are just mad
> (looks in Jane's no particular direction)




You really are looking for a slapping aren't you


----------



## Telemark (30 Nov 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Anyway, next CC ride out? Who is going to organise it? Where and when?



Here is a suggestion, either as the next RV ride or as a seasonal extra - 
how about a *MINCE PIE & STOLLEN ride* (RV chez HJ & T)? 
The local CCers might have to take the long way round to get a good distance in  ...
Families welcome too!

There are three weekends left to choose from, we'll need to do some seasonal shopping at some point, but that's moveable .

Soup & hot drinks also on the menu for frozen cyclists ...

T


----------



## MrRidley (30 Nov 2009)

Great idea, maybe we could arrange a wee ride around the outskirts of Embra, say L'niddry, Gifford etc, btw as long as the soup's not mushroom  most of the CC rides seem to end up in cafes with it as soup of the 
day


----------



## Telemark (30 Nov 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Great idea, maybe we could arrange a wee ride around the outskirts of Embra, say L'niddry, Gifford etc, btw as long as the soup's not mushroom  most of the CC rides seem to end up in cafes with it as soup of the
> day



I get a distinct feeling that somebody here doesn't like mushroom soup 
(don't worry it's not on the menu here ...)

T


----------



## ACS (30 Nov 2009)

New thread??????


----------



## scook94 (30 Nov 2009)

That would be awesome!  w/e 12/13th and 19/20th is do-able for me.


----------



## Jane Smart (30 Nov 2009)

New thread a good idea and it sounds like a great idea too Telemark 

Could you please pm me with your address or postcode so I can see if it is a "dooable" ride for me please, as I really don't have a clue about my way round Embra


----------



## Telemark (30 Nov 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> New thread a good idea and it sounds like a great idea too Telemark
> 
> Could you please pm me with your address or postcode so I can see if it is a "dooable" ride for me please, as I really don't have a clue about my way round Embra



OK, by popular demand I'll start a new thread ...

Jane, it's not that difficult, just follow the NCN1 from Dunfermline until you get near Arthur's Seat . I'll PM you the details, and maybe somebody local-ish would be willing to collect you "at the gates" of Edinburgh  ?
(I suspect I may be a bit too busy, but there are plenty of CC Ecossers who know the way).

T


----------



## scook94 (30 Nov 2009)

If it's going to be a RV ride as opposed to what we've done in the past then I can maybe drop the car off in Dunfermline and ride in with Jane. If someone wants to suggest a route once we hit Embra? I know how to get there by car but a cycle friendly route would be better.


----------



## Jane Smart (30 Nov 2009)

scook94 said:


> If it's going to be a RV ride as opposed to what we've done in the past then I can maybe drop the car off in Dunfermline and ride in with Jane. If someone wants to suggest a route once we hit Embra? I know how to get there by car but a cycle friendly route would be better.



Steven that would be great if you could do that


----------

